# Ravel & Debussy string quartets.



## Mark Harwood

I recently discovered the string quartets by Ravel and Debussy on a cassette tape belonging to my wife Carol. I enjoyed them more than I expected to, being a Baroque listener with less intertest in later music.
There are a few CDs of these works available. Can anyone recommend one to someone who likes the light, airy sound of Baroque?


----------



## Frasier

I personally like the Belcea Quartet's versions, they're airy but it's difficult to make a recommendation as it's ultimately down to your taste. Debussy and Ravel will never quite sound Baroque until we write in a harpsichord continuo!!!

It's only about £3 + p&p.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Debussy-Dut...2113457?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1181410058&sr=1-1

I think the amazon.com site has more track samples but whichever, they're all low fidelity.

Edit: It does.
http://www.amazon.com/Belcea-Quarte...7683623?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1181410407&sr=1-3

I think I sense what you mean not wanting the sound too thick and heavy - it would wreck the Ravel. But you're spoilt for choice, really.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Thanks Frasier. Yes, I was spoilt for choice, but now I've ordered that one.


----------



## Guest

Ravel, Debussy St Qts and indeed all of their chamber repertoire are fantastic, I liken them a little to Monet and other impressionists painters who made so much use of light, as Ravel and Debussy do in their music. and to me this is a sound that will always be French?


----------



## Frasier

True. You can imagine them all sitting there in the cafés chatting away. Trouble is, these quartets and works like Ravel's Introduction and Allegro, and Villa-Lobos Quartet for flute, alto sax, harp, celeste and females need to be light-ish and ethereal in places or they don't work. For a long time I had the Juilliard Quartet interpretation and it simply didn't work. I had put these quartets aside without wondering if it was the performance. I've enjoyed the Juilliard in most other works including Beethoven and Bartok...but, whether their instruments, playing or the production I don't know, they didn't bring these works off. 

Mark...I hope you like the recording and would love to hear what you think, if you've time to write.


----------



## Guest

I thought it may be worth mentioning another French composer from that period, Gabriel Faure 1845-1924, he falls into the category of impressionist at least in my opinion, We all know his Requiem but how about the Piano Qts ? 
I have #1 & #2 played by DOMUS it is so delicate and light typical of this French sound, the playing of Susan Tomes on Piano is just superb.


----------



## Manuel

Andante said:


> I thought it may be worth mentioning another French composer from that period, Gabriel Faure 1845-1924, he falls into the category of impressionist at least in my opinion, We all know his Requiem but how about the Piano Qts ?
> I have #1 & #2 played by DOMUS it is so delicate and light typical of this French sound, the playing of Susan Tomes on Piano is just superb.


I love Domus. I have Brahms' piano quartets and a double cd with chamber works of Schubert and Mozart. Delightful all of them.
However, I don't know if their particular sound is really theirs, or the effect of an audio technician.

If you enjoyed those quartets, you shouldn't miss Ravel's piano trio.


----------



## Guest

Manuel said:


> I love Domus. I have Brahms' piano quartets and a double cd with chamber works of Schubert and Mozart. Delightful all of them.
> However, I don't know if their particular sound is really theirs, or the effect of an audio technician.
> 
> If you enjoyed those quartets, you shouldn't miss Ravel's piano trio.


I also have a Brahms P Qt #2 coupled with Mahlers P Qt movement by Domus, not too sure about the Mahler 
I am sure the sound is unique to them.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I happened to notice this thread in the similar threads listings below the topic, "Favorite Mozart String Quartets". Yes, I realize it's from 2007, however, it deals with what I feel are two of the most refreshingly satisfying works I have known from the string quartet genre. Each also seems to be on the favorites list of a good many chamber music fans, and both are usually offered together on the same cd. Any further recommendations or comments on these musical gems? The Keller Quartet's performances claim the top spot on my list.


----------



## Bettina

I like the Carmina Quartet's interpretations--they have a good sense of pacing and phrasing. I highly recommend their recording, "Debussy & Ravel: String Quartets."


----------



## Pugg

For a very classical and decent approach: Alban Berg Quartett or Quartetto Italiano.
For a almost new reading: Quatuor Ebène.
Happy listening.


----------

